# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Agent assist bots, Kore.ai, Inc., Orlando, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kore.ai, Inc.

kore.ai/platform/virtual-assistant/universal-bots

Playlist "AI Chatbots"

----------


## Airicist

Kore ai bots platform oveview

Aug 29, 2018




> The Kore.ai Enterprise Bots Platform provides a secure, scalable end-to-end solution to design, build, train, test, deploy, manage and measure Conversational AI bots. The platform has been architectured to deliver a holistic experience to the enterprises. It is a simple and robust bot builder platform with the following features: Rapid NLP Enablement, Flexible Dialog Builder, Component Reusability, Customizable Channel Deployment and Comprehensive Security Parameters

----------

